# Buckeye Lake Channel Cat



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Good Buckeye Lake Channel Cat I caught a couple weeks ago.Didn't weigh it but I'm thinkin around 9 or 10 lbs.Caught on live gill. CPR'd.We've been catchin a lot of decent channels out of that lake in the last month or so


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice fish. congrats.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Nice cat, Hope the flatheads cooperate next Friday!!!


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

nice cat, it seems even though weve not had the perfect weather here lately the nicer fish have been biting good, ive been reading alot of reports of nice channels being caught all over.


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

congrats,nice channel


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

I also fish Buckeye & cought a 30" 11 pounder this year, seems like we have been catching a few nicer Fish while targeting the Shovelheads to

PS I only put her in the cooler to get a good picture


----------

